# Put Together Hps Light!



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok i just got a 150 watt hps but the problem is that it is all together and i heard it will be to HOTT and it WAS i would like to know how to make a remote ballast that is it seprate right? Anyway iam goin to post pics of it i tell me what you guys think!!!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok here is my light!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok last time my pics didnt go through!
Here is my light!!!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

On the far right pic the rusty rectangeler thing was VERY HOTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 24, 2007)

That looks like one of those construction lights or a floodlight.  Is that a grow light?  My light is hot as hell too but I just turned the fan up and made a little ventilation in the closet.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

i got it from a car garage at a etrence if a door(big bussiness garage)


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

there is alot of wires as you can see to much some are unhookes and i dont know what goes to what. i pluged the whole system in and it didnt work, then i tried just to put the 150 watt hps light in a normal household socket and it also didnt work.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 24, 2007)

Are you sure its an hps lamp.  Cause my old nieghbor used to have a bunch of those lights for his construction business and they werent hps.  I cant remember what they were but they did get so hot the bulb would melt your skin right off.  Does it say its sodium any where on the light or bulb?


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 24, 2007)

im trying to see exact what you got.. you may have an EYE on it that only lets it go on when its dark out, how did you go about pluggin it in?


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 24, 2007)

its without a doubt eather an mh or hps lamp that im 110% shur of!


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 24, 2007)

best thing to do  is untangle all them wires to see what you got than we will get u going. looks like a 70watter


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

I treid to get a phota of every wire and from were they come from also i got a whole pic veiw and the bulb. I took a photo of the label on the side of the box tellin how many watts.....etc. On one of the pic in the bottom left corner u will c a green and a black(black one not connected)the green is screwed to the box i think its ground anyway they stuck out of the back of the box i think they are for the plug. I hope these pics help me and you. thank you to everyone.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 24, 2007)

Im not tring to criticize you or anything.. 

But those lights look like a FIRE waiting to happen.

becareful.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

No its all good say wat you need to but y you think that its a fire watin to happen.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 24, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> No its all good say wat you need to but y you think that its a fire watin to happen.


 
I have a thing about  "old" electronic with rust and uncertain history,
that pulls alot of watts and gets really HOT.

I did a M/H DIY for my coral reef fish tank, and i stoped using it, because
i was so paranoid.  I have family kids home, which are far more important
than MJ.  If catch my drift.  Thats all..

With low wattage lights under 400Ws being so relatively inexpensive,
its a small price to pay for peace of mind. IMO.

Either way good luck.  Looks like were starting our grows at the same time.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 24, 2007)

yea for sure i know EXACTLY wat ure sayin good luck to you too.....keep eachother posted


----------



## Mutt (Jun 25, 2007)

I know $$$ might be a problem. but when messing with Ballasts I agree with MrPuffAlot on the used stuff. When I make one a remote ballast I use ONLY brand spanking new flood/area HPS or MH lights. They are so low in cost that its worth it to have a known good Ballast. That flood looks like its in a bit of rough shape and been in use for a while. IMHO


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 25, 2007)

Ive heard that bulbs should be replaced every year or so because they get weaker after a lot of use.  Your bulb looks black and worn out.  Its probably been in that garage for five years and might not be good anymore.  Ive seen some guys post some pretty good deals on here for cheap *** lights.  You might want to consider getting something brand new.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 25, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Ive heard that bulbs should be replaced every year or so because they get weaker after a lot of use. Your bulb looks black and worn out. Its probably been in that garage for five years and might not be good anymore. Ive seen some guys post some pretty good deals on here for cheap *** lights. You might want to consider getting something brand new.


 
right on the money man its about five yrs that its been used. anyway i tought it over and i gunna buy one hopefully for 100 wit light used thou but still better might aswell its my first grow and i wanna it to go smooth wit out a fire department and i got paid anyway.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 25, 2007)

mrpuff nice gat wat is it a 9 or wat!!!


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 25, 2007)

When i had to wire my first hps like that.. it was just black to black white to white... ground to ground from the extension cord i cut... but yea man.. there are lots of good deals even on a used but decent condition lights... i agree peice of mind is a good idea.. but you can find lights out there that are lightly used.. quiet. and cheap.... i have a listing on craigslist for 150w hps, and 400w mh.. the pair for $100... so im sure close to you there are some in the classifieds..


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

yea iam not useing that ballas i just picked one up for 115$ and its just a smal square is that ok! with out any little cylider things next to it just like in my crapy ballas picks. also i just got a soket wired up to it is that ok! where should i put the ballas and last but not least should i make a aluminum box for it.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

I also have the light hooked up to a rubber type socket will this burn!
Ill get pics later tonight.


----------



## HGB (Jun 26, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> i got it from a car garage at a etrence if a door(big bussiness garage)



I think you should take it back where you got it from as it doesnt sound like it is yours to use


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 26, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> I also have the light hooked up to a rubber type socket will this burn!
> Ill get pics later tonight.




I really think you should just spend a few extra bucks and get the right equipment.  You shouldnt have to jerry rig your set up so it works.  Why not save a couple hundred dollars and go buy everything brand new.  You will be able to grow better bud with new lights and ballest and you wont have to worry about your house burning down when your not home.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I really think you should just spend a few extra bucks and get the right equipment. You shouldnt have to jerry rig your set up so it works. Why not save a couple hundred dollars and go buy everything brand new. You will be able to grow better bud with new lights and ballest and you wont have to worry about your house burning down when your not home.


 
I really dont need equipment i got 150 watt light(BRAN NEW) and i went to a electic/pluming store anf got ballas for 115$ so basically only paid 115$ cause light was FREE and i was just wondering if the ballas was normal cause its not like the ones in the pick. Also paronoid of the socket melting! But i really dont think anything will burn if the EXPERTS will help me assemble it


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 26, 2007)

hydro i sent you a pm to where to go for all that info!


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 26, 2007)

:chuck:


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 26, 2007)

:chuck:


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

ill post some pics you'll tell me what i need please.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

ok didnt get your pm anyway i hooked up the light and it works? how much is a igniter anyway?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

ok dakerz man iam really confused AGAIN iam goin to swear but cant write down cause toker is prob reading this anyway called the plave where i got it from and asked them if i need a igniter they said no i evn told them i was growing tomatos they said its fine wire it up propelly and make sure no bare wire showing and there wont be a fire or any thing else so yeah if you have somehthing to say please do need all the thoghts


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 26, 2007)

Im just curious why do you have to wire stuff?  If you bought everything brand new dont you just plug it in and it works?  Ive got a light with the ballest built into it so I never had to do any of this stuff that your doing.  All I had to do was take it out of the box and plug it into the wall.  Although you are smart to get the light and ballest seperate cause mine makes my closet very hot.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 26, 2007)

:chuck:


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2007)

when it comes to this tons of pics is a must...we don't want to be responisble for you frying yourself or setting your residence a blaze. WE NEED PICS AND TONS OF EM.
I sure as hell hope it's not what we seen below...that thing is in rough shape bro.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

no dont wrry man its not like that or rustie like that ill post pics soon just WAY to tired from working on my G room its sooooooooooooooooo hot down wre iam i wont be surprised if my head drops on the keyboard lol thanks guys PICS SOOON!!!!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 26, 2007)

srry guys confusion every one pics will do the talkin lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

:chuck:


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> u spend more time on your sig than giving us pics..owell make sure you have a fire escape route


 
Can you read what i type or are you stupid????????????????????


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 27, 2007)

haha good one Hydro.:rofl:  some people just dont have patience with newbies.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 27, 2007)

:chuck:


----------



## Draston (Jun 27, 2007)

if rust is a problem then take all the parts out and sandpaper that thing.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> ya i can read, now if i can just figure this out ill be alright!:hitchair:
> 
> i got more than enough patience, but some of his questions are plain out just duurrr! in other posts not just this one, if people would just read alittle. newbs tend to not wanna listen eather thats what erks me the most.
> good luck with your grow hydro!


 
If you dont like it dont read my threads you have a choice and i dont have time for this online beef! cause thats just weak and thank you?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2007)

Boys cool it, and let's get back on track.


----------



## Draston (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd say fix it up like you originally planned and set it outside for like 4 or so days and just turn it on and let it go, that way you'll know if its safe or not.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> I'd say fix it up like you originally planned and set it outside for like 4 or so days and just turn it on and let it go, that way you'll know if its safe or not.


 
hey draston which one are you takin about the one i already have pics off or the new. I just cant wait to post da pics, it will be later tonight! then we can finaily solve this.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Boys cool it, and let's get back on track.


 
on TRACK mom lol.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 28, 2007)

pics?


----------



## Draston (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm talking about the one people were saying looked like a floodlight. The unsafe one.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 28, 2007)

did sumbody say fire.....? any pics so we can get you up and growin?
update


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey guys srry to keep u waitin alot sh it happend anyway i was gunna post da pics yesterday that i was tellin u ppl about so here they are.

The ballas thats in the pic is not the same as in the old pics as u can clearly see and about dankerz concern of a ingiter its intergated in the ballas also another Q about the ballas/light on the light package it said ONLY USE WITH ANSI S55 BALLASES and mine is only S55 thats all it said. Also as u can replaced the old bulb with a new and better one.

I got 2 fans in the pic to that iam planing to use for a ventalation system i was wondering how do i get the power source(cant use the wall plug cause its only about 1.9 watts and 12v the smaller one may be less #.

That it for know waitin to listen to ALL of your guys/girls comments.
THANKS.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 29, 2007)

:chuck:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't for sure if thats what you are thinking...But, DO NOT try to wire that ballast to that lamp fixture. That will not work and is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 29, 2007)

the S55 should be the correct ballast. You will need to get a mogul socket for the HPS bulb. What you have there is a household lamp, the bulb shouldn't even be able to screw in to that thing.

you need a 12V adapter for the fans like everyon else said. 

Be careful man, don't light yourself up man. Those ballasts have enough juice to kill you man.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 29, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> the S55 should be the correct ballast. You will need to get a mogul socket for the HPS bulb. What you have there is a household lamp, the bulb shouldn't even be able to screw in to that thing.


 
The S55 will fit a regular houshold size socket.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 29, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> The S55 will fit a regular houshold size socket.


 
Yea man it fits prop...and the electicity store told me i would be fine but iam surprised u guys never seen this before???


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 29, 2007)

:chuck:


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 29, 2007)

that looks like a mediam base?


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 29, 2007)

It really seems like your going through a lot of trouble just for a simple light.  If you had just bought a new setup you would have been growing over a week ago.  I dont understand why you are doing this.  Just invest a couple hundred dollars and you can get a nice lamp and ballast and there will be no wiring or nothing.  No worries about burning the house down.  Just seems so much simpler to me.  What do you think?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 29, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> It really seems like your going through a lot of trouble just for a simple light. If you had just bought a new setup you would have been growing over a week ago. I dont understand why you are doing this. Just invest a couple hundred dollars and you can get a nice lamp and ballast and there will be no wiring or nothing. No worries about burning the house down. Just seems so much simpler to me. What do you think?


 
You think i dont agree with you the stores neer my house are way to expensive. ive been on the internet trying to figure out a cheap site and that will deliver to canada. yes i agree that iam doin to much! but hey i need to find the cheapest.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah this stuffs not cheap.  I know what you mean.  good luck with your light.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 29, 2007)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> yeah this stuffs not cheap. I know what you mean. good luck with your light.


 
at that prices it could feed me for 2 or more weeks...........so dat y i need a cheap sulution!


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 29, 2007)

good solution would be to return what you bought till you can afford what you need!


----------



## Growdude (Jun 30, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> at that prices it could feed me for 2 or more weeks...........so dat y i need a cheap sulution!


 
Why not use what you have allready bought?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 30, 2007)

Dankerz....your getting me confused....every time a look at a new pick something is different. Did you purchase that socket....its different than the one you posted earlier. Can you make a post that just shows us where you are at right now? 
If you can take close up pics of the labels too.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 30, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Dankerz....your getting me confused....every time a look at a new pick something is different. Did you purchase that socket....its different than the one you posted earlier. Can you make a post that just shows us where you are at right now?
> If you can take close up pics of the labels too.


 
Ok ill do that tonight when i get the cam....i just dont understand y pple are saying u cant use itnthe bulb fits into the socket the socket can wistand 600watts also the ballas is fine...ill get some pics mutt and ull tell me wat you think.......


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 30, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Why not use what you have allready bought?


 
Iam trying to but pple are makin me paronoid saying your hose is guna burn down and stuff like that i dont understand y the person will sell me tthis and on top of that will tell me everyting will be fine i evven broght the bulb to show him????


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 30, 2007)

Never knew had the cam..anyway i cant really get a good quality pic to show all of the writing so iam guuna take a pic of watever i can plus write it down?

*71A8107-B*

INTEGRATED INGNITER REACTOR BALLAST
150W S55 HIGH PRESSURE SODIUM LAMP
120V 60 HZ 3.20A
(1.50A WITH CAP)
OPTIONAL 52MFD OR 55MFD
120V CAP
AD180
GROUND BALLAST CORE AND
METALLIC CAPACITOR CASE
ASSEMBLED IN MEXICO

THAT PRETTY MUCH WAT IT SAYS HALF OFF IT I DO NOT GET.
IF THERE IS SOMETHING YOU WANNA READ BUT CANT TELL ME AND ILL TYPE IT DOWN. THANK YOU.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks mutt for confusing us i was just posting pics of the 150w hps s55bulb and the correct socket he needs to go with it.
hydro333>it seems that is the correct ballast setup you have, didnt seem so at first being we didnt know it was an intergrated ballast/igniter and couldnt really see with the old pics.. it seems now all you need is a Socket for that bulb to sit in.. you need a socket for a s55 150hps bulb..called mogulbase pulse rated socket..go to the store you got ballast from and get the right socket. than ur set


----------



## Mutt (Jun 30, 2007)

Heck Dankerz, I am so confused I couldn't figure out who was posting what.

OK Hydro. First off the socket you have is (I guarantee) underrated for 150W...even if it screws in...its a fire hazard. Dankerz has the correct socket.

You should have had a socket with the flood you have hydro. lil bit of alcohol and a tooth brush (old electronic geeks method of working on old components.) might clean it up (no crud left over scrub till new metal and porcelain).....but new is better.

We need pictures of your wiring as well.. It may need to be replaced....wires are the first thing to fail next to soldered connections.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 30, 2007)

i guess mutt didnt see your last post hydro or the other post that shows you bought a bran new s55ballast..  but like he said use the socket off that old flood hps unit you had and post pics of what wires are coming out of that new ballast.
ok so you got 1.socket(oldunit)2.ballast/igniter)3.150w hps bulb.. you should have all it takes to get that thing running!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 30, 2007)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> so you got 1.socket(oldunit)2.ballast/igniter)3.150w hps bulb.. you should have all it takes to get that thing running!


 
Thanks for the "re-cap" man, It is a lot to read.
Stoner brain...sometimes on the slow side. 
I'd still like to see the picture of the old socket, sometimes you may need to break out the wire brush.


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 30, 2007)

beleave it or not i just looked back on page 1 and the old socket looks in real real good cond..  so he just needs the proper wire and hookup & hes set!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 30, 2007)

dankerz ive BEEN tellin u the stuff u said and that ballas is the same as the one wit the two fans, whatever though iam so happy i can use this S hit and not put any more time on lookin for stuff, so i should use the socket from the old unit but ill give it a good scrub. One more Q and ill be on my way growing cause i got to my seeds are sprouting quik!!!!can i use wire from extension cords???


----------



## Mutt (Jul 1, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> can i use wire from extension cords???


 
Depends how rough in shape the original wires are. If the insulation is brittle and hard...then they need replaced. You can use an electrical chord to make to be plugged in just use the heavy duty orange electrical chord. Use wire nuts AND electrical tape around the wire nuts. I put a lil strain relief in it too.

Make sure you re-wire the transformer and cap *EXACTLY* right. The socket and the 120V plug in side is a walk in the park.

Dankerz is right the socket that is in the flood light will work fine, but because it was used outdoors you'll wat to clean the contacts....just be careful with all components as stuff outside oxidizes and becomes brittle.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 4, 2007)

been 10-11days sense first post, any update? you should have 4" plants by now


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 5, 2007)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> been 10-11days sense first post, any update? you should have 4" plants by now


 
4" naw man it only sprouted like 2 days ago!!!iam using cfls.


----------

